# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Bülent Ecevit Kimdir?

## ceyda

Bülent_Ecevit-Davos.jpgBülent Ecevit (1925 - 2006)

1925'te İstanbul'da doğdu. 1944 yılında İstanbul Amerikan Koleji'ni bitirdi. 1944'te çalışma yaşamına girdikten sonra, işten ayırabildiği zamanlarda Ankara Üniversitesi'nde İngiliz dil ve edebiyatı, Londra Üniversitesi'nde Sanskrit, Bengalce, sanat tarihi bölümlerine devam etti. 1957'de de ABD' de Harvard Üniversitesi'nde sekiz ay incelemelerde bulundu. 1944'te Ankara'da Basın-Yayın Genel Müdürlüğü'ne İngilizce çevirmeni olarak girdi. 1946-50 arasında Londra'da Türk Basın Ateşeliği'nde çalıştı. 1950-60 arasında "Ulus" gazetesinde, ve "Ulus"un kapatıldığı yıllarda "Yeni Ulus" ve "Halkçı" gazetelerinde, yazar ve yazı işleri müdürü olarak çalıştı. 1954 sonu ile 1955 başlarında ABD"de, Kuzey Carolina'da yayınlanan "Winston-Salem" gazetesinde konuk gazeteci olarak görev yaptı. 1965'de "Milliyet" gazetesinde günlük yazılar yazdı. 1950'lerde "Forum" dergisinin yazı işleri kadrosunda yer aldı. 1972'de aylık "Özgür İnsan", 1981'de haftalık "Arayış", 1988'de aylık "Güvercin" dergilerini çıkarttı. 1957-1980 arasında, önce Ankara, sonra Zonguldak'tan Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi'nin Milletvekili oldu. 1960-61'de Kurucu Meclis üyeliği yaptı. 1961-65 yılları arasında Çalışma Bakanlığı yaptı. 1966'da, CHP Genel Sekreterliğine getirildi. 1971'de Partisinin askeri yönetimce oluşturulan hükümete katkıda bulunmasına karşı çıkarak bu görevinden ayrıldı. 1972 Mayısında CHP Genel Başkanlığına seçildi. 1974 yılında kurulan CHP-MSP koalisyonunun başbakanı oldu. Bu dönemde Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı gerçekleşti. 1977'de bir azınlık hükümeti kurdu fakat güvenoyu alamadı. 1978'de, Partisinin TBMM'de çoğunluğu bulunmamakla beraber, bazı bağımsız üyelerin ve küçük partilerin katkısıyla bir hükümet kurdu. Bu Başbakanlık dönemi 21 ay sürdü. 12 Eylül 1980 askeri müdahalesinden sonra, askeri yönetime karşı çıkışları nedeniyle üç kez hapse mahkum oldu.

Bülent Ecevit, yasaklı döneminde, eşi Rahşan Ecevit başkanlığında kurulan Demokratik Sol Partinin kuruluşuna katkıda bulundu. 1987'deki halkoylamasıyla, siyasal haklarına yeniden kavuşunca, DSP Genel Başkanlığına Bülent Ecevit seçildi. Kısa bir süre sonra yapılan genel seçimlerde Partisi iyi sonuç alamayınca bu görevden ayrıldı. Fakat 1989 başlarında, yerel yönetim seçimlerinin yaklaştığı bir sırada Genel Başkanlık boşalınca toplanan Olağanüstü Kurultay'da yeniden Genel Başkan seçildi. 1991 seçimlerinde de Zonguldak'tan milletvekili seçildi. 28 Şubat sürecinden sonra oluşan siyasal kaosta azınlık hükümeti kurma görevi verildi ve 70 milletvekili ile başbakan oldu. 18 Nisan 1999 yılında yapılan genel seçimlerde partisini birinci parti yaparken, MHP ve ANAP ile ortak hükümet kurdu ve bu hükümetin başbakanı oldu.

VEFATI
GATAda 18 Mayıs 2006dan bu yana tedavi gören eski Başbakan Bülent Ecevit, 05 Kasım 2006 günü saat 22.40da hayata veda etti. 28 Mayıs 1925te İstanbulda doğan Bülent Ecevit 81 yaşındaydı. Ecevitin solunum yetmezliği nedeniyle hayatını kaybettiği açıklandı. Ecevitin vefatı ilk kez özel Doktoru Mücahit Pehlivan tarafından kamuoyuna duyurulurken, GATAdan yapılan açıklamada eski başbakanın solunum yetmezliği nedeniyle hayatını kaybettiği bildirildi.

----------

